# Will this work?



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of the tank but it is a 55Gal. sand bottom, half rock structure half fake plants with open swiming space. I have a fluval305 for filtration. I'm looking at options for fish and I'd like the super red empress as the center of attention.

Center: red empress
Tank mates:
protomelas tueniolatus ndiwe (fire blue)
protomelas steveni taiwan (taiwan reef)
metriaclima greshakei makok (ice blue)

Havn't done alot of research on the last 2 yet so I figured I'd throw it out here and get some thoughts.

thanks alot


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you want one of each fish (bachelor tank), that set up is fine. If you want to breed any of those, I'd recommend a species tank (1 male, 4 females) or going up in tank size. All of those are borderline top size fish for a 55. I've had red empress, ndiwe, and ice blue zebras (not together) in 55 gallon tanks in the past and they are all great fish, but if I got them again, I'd get a 70 or 90.


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

Ya. I just re-setup my 55 gal. I used to have the regular yellow lab and electric blues but I tore it down to go salt water, when I decided against salt water I decided to go with cichlids that I can't find at my LFS. 
The red empress was one of the first to catch my eye then I got looking at "daves rare aquarium fish supply" and I found some really nice fish. I'm not intrested in OB's, I like clean cut colors. 

Thankyou for your input I appreciate it!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree, as a bachelor tank that should work out fine. If i were you I would look through the african profiles at www.cichlid-forum.com.


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

Went to the LFS instead of ordering fish. so here's some pics......

I believe this one is an "Aulonocara sp. (Rubescens)" 









Not to sure but these are 2 albino red top zebras? Thats a statement and a question.....









and one more









and that's it for now. the real white one is a punk he run's the tank and no pictures are allowed to be taken of him. 

I was also woundering what the female version of the Rubescens looks like and where to get on.

If I am wrong about any of the fish please correct me!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All female peac0cks look like the males without any of the pretty colors (they are brown) and without egg spots and the white line on the dorsal. It almost impossible to tell them apart causing many of the aulonocara in the hobby to be hybrids. The Germans didn't even try to keep them straight, they just picked for color and created the "german red" peac0ck.


----------

